# Attention to all people who will buy the DSi.



## -Aaron (Apr 4, 2009)

If you're going to get the DSi, at least get one that's full of style.

*Ace Attorney DSi Bundle:*<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

*Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles DSi Bundle:*<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

*Kingdom Hearts 358/2 DSi Bundle:*<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

<big>I FORGOT TO MENTION. THIS IS JAPAN ONLY. SO LIKE, THERE'S a 50% CHANCE IT WON'T GET LOCALIZED</big>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 4, 2009)

No Zelda style?
:c


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 4, 2009)

Fail, fail, fail.


All fails to go with the Epicly failish DSi.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks, now I think I'm going to get the Ace Attorney Bundle.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 4, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Fail, fail, fail.
> 
> 
> All fails to go with the Epicly failish DSi.


DSi doesn't fail.
What if it has a Virtual Console for Gameboy games?
Then it most certainly does not fail. At all.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It actually does have one.


----------



## Horus (Apr 4, 2009)

O_O

kingdom hearts.. better be at game stop >


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It still fails in my eyes.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 4, 2009)

Are there any _other_ designs?


----------



## Horus (Apr 4, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think your eyes fail


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 4, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The gameboy version of metal gear?


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 4, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure, knowing MGS is bought by another company.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 4, 2009)

<big>*<big>I FORGOT TO MENTION. THIS IS JAPAN ONLY. SO LIKE, THERE'S A 50% CHANCE IT WON'T GET LOCALIZED</big>*</big>


----------



## Horus (Apr 4, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maebe, it has something like the wii shop or w/e its called


----------



## Horus (Apr 4, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> <big>*<big>I FORGOT TO MENTION. THIS IS JAPAN ONLY. SO LIKE, THERE'S A 50% CHANCE IT WON'T GET LOCALIZED</big>*</big>


son of a *censored.4.0*


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 4, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry >_<


----------



## Joe (Apr 4, 2009)

Well there ugly.


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 4, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think your face does.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 4, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then it does not fail.
It is now 100X better than the DS an DS lite.


----------



## Horus (Apr 4, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not your fault, they should've released kh come out earlier...

august? cmon


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 4, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does actually, called... Nintendo Dsi Shop EPIC


----------



## Horus (Apr 4, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your fail eyes are distorting beauty


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe the DSi shop is going to sell them around next year.  I saw it around some site with DS News.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL. *reads 3 pages of posts*


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 4, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theres no beauty to distort.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 4, 2009)

3 Reasons the DSi is now superior to the DS.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">














</div>


----------



## Horus (Apr 4, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's because you don't know what beauty is, you've had those fail eyes all your life


----------



## Horus (Apr 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> 3 Reasons the DSi is now superior to the DS.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">


----------



## MygL (Apr 4, 2009)

Yup, I guessed no Mother 3 designs -_-


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 4, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If my eyes fail, how come I'm the only one able to see my true uglyness? EH?


----------



## Horus (Apr 4, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because your eyes fail

I've already explained this didn't i?


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 4, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, you're saying I'm not ugly...



Psssh. And you say MY eyes fail.


----------



## Horus (Apr 4, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't know how you look, i just see a cute fox thing sleeping

you might want to go to a therapist, you seem to hate yourself


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 4, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dun hate myself, just my uglyness.


----------



## Horus (Apr 4, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*looks at title under avatar*  
"I'm _cute_ and VICIOUS" 

your mind fails two


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow. Flame war and a half.
Horus, learn to respect people's opinions.


----------



## Horus (Apr 4, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Wow. Flame war and a half.
> Horus, learn to respect people's opinions.


like hell i will >:O


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 4, 2009)

Give up Horus. No matter how hard you try, Muh will never ever EVER admit that he's not ugly.


----------



## Horus (Apr 4, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Give up Horus. No matter how hard you try, Muh will never ever EVER admit that he's not ugly.


lies he just did


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 4, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm told I'm cute.


Well, adorable seems to be the word, but no.


----------



## Horus (Apr 4, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more lies  T_T


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 4, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Horus (Apr 4, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep


----------



## Wish (Apr 4, 2009)

Holy *censored.2.0*. o.o Gotta get that KH one. =3


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 4, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Rolls eyes*

Do you need proof? -.-


----------



## Horus (Apr 4, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yah


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 4, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://just-wii.co.cc?topic=1229143/7/

Look at the second post there.

Most of the others were on my pic thread that got taken down.


Happy?


----------



## Thunder (Apr 4, 2009)

No Maleo? 

:c


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> No Zelda style?
> :c


They will probably have one for Spirit Tracks.
Like, a gold DSi? xDD


----------



## Horus (Apr 4, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was a set up


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 4, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can it have been? it was ages ago.


----------



## Horus (Apr 4, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


either way the person can't see you irl  <_<


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 4, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pictures.


----------



## Horus (Apr 4, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did the person see the pic though?


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 4, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. A load of people on JW have.


----------



## Horus (Apr 4, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lies *stops reading this infinite replying thread*


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 4, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You srsly fail at arguments.


----------



## Horus (Apr 4, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your fail eyes are distorting stuff again


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 4, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*facepalm*


I'm not going to waste anymore of my time in which I could be catching up on realloy badly needed beauty sleep....


----------



## Pup101 (Apr 4, 2009)

I like the final fantasy one. My brother wanted to get the kingdom hearts one.


----------



## Caleb (Apr 4, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> O_O
> 
> kingdom hearts.. better be at game stop >


it looks awesome.


----------



## Pup101 (Apr 4, 2009)

Well i already reserved the blue one. Ill just buy a cover for it i guess...Im going to get it tomorrow after church.


----------



## Pup101 (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh and i have a question, do Ds lite skins fit on a DSi?


----------



## Nic (Apr 4, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> Oh and i have a question, do Ds lite skins fit on a DSi?


Yup. The DSi and the DS Light are almost the same size.


----------



## Pup101 (Apr 4, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Pup101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok! Thanks. I might buy a cover for mine.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 4, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


burn xD


----------



## Pup101 (Apr 4, 2009)

http://media.photobucket.com/image/dsi/peterthai/DSI.jpg?o=18

Does anyone know if these colors are coming out in America?


----------



## child911 (Apr 4, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> http://media.photobucket.com/image/dsi/peterthai/DSI.jpg?o=18
> 
> Does anyone know if these colors are coming out in America?


I doubt it.

Are these patterns coming out tomorrow in the US?


----------



## Pup101 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry for so much questions.....
So there isnt a slot for the advance games?
What do you need your sd card for? Pics?
Is the start menu the same as the original DS?


----------



## KingKombat (Apr 4, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> Sorry for so much questions.....
> So there isnt a slot for the advance games?
> What do you need your sd card for? Pics?
> Is the start menu the same as the original DS?


Google is popular for a reason.

I hear Nintendo has some answers, too.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 4, 2009)

http://www.target.com/gp/search/183-6293905-9197223?field-keywords=dsi&url=index%3Dtarget&ref=sr_bx_1_1&x=0&y=0
the only color i have found for america for sure is blue and black


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 4, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> Sorry for so much questions.....
> So there isnt a slot for the advance games?
> What do you need your sd card for? Pics?
> Is the start menu the same as the original DS?


There isn't a advance slot but there is a shop thing so you can download GB games.
Yes.
No.


----------



## KingKombat (Apr 4, 2009)

I fail to see how DSi is a fail.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> No Zelda style?
> :c


I know, fail!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Pup101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The start menu is one like the wii.


----------



## Suaure (Apr 4, 2009)

Sweeet


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 4, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There will probably be one for Spirit Tracks.
A Gold DSi probably. xD


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 4, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> http://media.photobucket.com/image/dsi/peterthai/DSI.jpg?o=18
> 
> Does anyone know if these colors are coming out in America?


Eventually.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 4, 2009)

child911 said:
			
		

> Pup101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read first post.


----------



## Horus (Apr 4, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's what i do 

i LOL'D when it said i was bad at arguments 
talk about lies


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 4, 2009)

I'll get a DSi once I see a Pokemon edition.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 4, 2009)

1. Japan only
2. I don't like any of those games
3. I'm getting a black one in 3 1/2 hours.


----------

